# QUANTO MI VERGOGNO



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2009)

*spedizione punitiva e' avvenuta sabato ad alà dei Sardi*

*Raid antiromeni nel sassarese*

*Un commando di 8 uomini è entrato in una casa di cittadini romeni minacciandoli e picchiandoli*

*SASSARI *- Ancora una spedizione punitiva contro dei cittadini romeni, dopo quella di Roma. Un raid contro l'abitazione di tre cittadini romeni da poco residenti ad Alà dei Sardi in provincia di Sassari, è stato compiuto sabato scorso da otto persone. Il commando, dopo aver fatto irruzione nel piccolo appartamento avrebbe minacciato una donna romena con un coltello, picchiato uno degli uomini e devastato gli arredi della casa. 

*RAZZISMO* - L'episodio si è verificato sabato notte, ma la notizia è stata diffusa solo oggi dai carabinieri della Compagnia di Ozieri che stanno lavorando per individuare i responsabili. Sono stati alcuni abitanti del paese ad avvisare i militari. I tre romeni, forse per paura di ritorsioni, non hanno infatti sporto denuncia. Poco tempo fa sempre nel centro del Sassarese erano stati esplosi alcuni colpi di arma da fuoco contro l'abitazione di un cittadino romeno. Gli inquirenti pensano che vi sia un gruppo di persone nel paese che non gradisce la presenza dei cittadini romeni che ad Alà dei Sardi trovano impiego come operai nella molte cave di granito.


CORRIERE 19 FEBBRAIO 2009



***** 


CHE BESTIE STIAMO DIVENTANDO.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

PORCOCA-ZZO MA PERCHE' NESSUNO HA COMMENTATO QUA?!


PERCHE'? 





​


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> PORCOCA-ZZO MA PERCHE' NESSUNO HA COMMENTATO QUA?!​
> 
> 
> 
> PERCHE'?​


Perchè sono italiani che violentano romeni... è meno grave


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè sono italiani che violentano romeni... è meno grave


trovo vergognoso che tu scriva questo.
Ci consideri proprio dei bei pezzi di merda allora.


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè sono italiani che violentano romeni... è meno grave


che cagata.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> trovo vergognoso che tu scriva questo.
> Ci consideri proprio dei bei pezzi di merda allora.





Brugola ha detto:


> che cagata.


E allora perche' non vi siete indignate? PERCHE'?


----------



## Old sperella (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> PORCOCA-ZZO MA PERCHE' NESSUNO HA COMMENTATO QUA?!
> 
> 
> PERCHE'?
> ...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè sono italiani che violentano romeni... è meno grave


Provocatori !


----------



## Old velistasolitario (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè sono italiani che violentano romeni... è meno grave


 

...credo sia evidente il tenore provocatorio dell'affermazione.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....non è una constatazione....


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora perche' non vi siete indignate? PERCHE'?


1° perchè non l'avevo visto
2° perchè mi indigno ma capisco anche l'intolleranza della gente anche se non condivido


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> trovo vergognoso che tu scriva questo.
> Ci consideri proprio dei bei pezzi di merda allora.


 Era una battuta... e si capiva dall'occhietto. Datti una calmatina e non insultare gratuitamente.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *spedizione punitiva e' avvenuta sabato ad alà dei Sardi*
> 
> *Raid antiromeni nel sassarese*
> 
> ...


leggo ora: quello che fa veramente schifo è che da sabato, solo ieri sia stata data la notizia. La violenza fa schifo, qualsiasi sia la cittadinanza.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora perche' non vi siete indignate? PERCHE'?


Perchè ti è stato già scritto un miliardo di volte che NESSUNO nega che ci siano anche i pezzi di merda italiani.
Puoi postare 2000 notizie su crimini di matrice italiana (che per altro leggiamo tutti quotidinamente sui giornali) che il discorso non cambia di una cazzutissima virgola


----------



## Old sperella (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> 1° perchè non l'avevo visto
> 2° perchè mi indigno ma capisco anche l'intolleranza della gente anche se non condivido


Io la capisco in altre zone . Francamente in Sardegna c'è tutta un'altra situazione .


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...credo sia evidente il tenore provocatorio dell'affermazione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A quanto pare non era così evidente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  In due son saltate come petardi!


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

capisco l'intolleranza della gente
ieri sera parlavo con un amico rumeno (ne ho diversi)
mi ha detto testualmente
"mi vergogno x quello che sta succedendo.......alla fine capisco perfettamente se ci odiate"


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> capisco l'intolleranza della gente
> ieri sera parlavo con un amico rumeno (ne ho diversi)
> mi ha detto testualmente
> "mi vergogno x quello che sta succedendo.......alla fine capisco perfettamente se ci odiate"


 
lo stesso mi disse un mio amico albanese qualche anno fa...il rispetto oltre a darlo x scontato bisognerebbe *anche* meritarlo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lo stesso mi disse un mio amico albanese qualche anno fa...il rispetto oltre a darlo x scontato bisognerebbe *anche* meritarlo


questa non l'ho capita. chi è che dovrebbe meritarlo? o meglio, chi è che non lo sta meritando...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> leggo ora: *quello che fa veramente schifo è che da sabato, solo ieri sia stata data la notizia*. La violenza fa schifo, qualsiasi sia la cittadinanza.


dissento..
l'ideale sarebbe non dare notizia, che le forze dell'ordine facciano il loro lavoro cercando questi (e gli altri) pezzi di merda, senza l'intromissione della stampa. sarebbe tutto più semplice. e se le altre varie notizie non fossero state date, se non fosse stato amplificato ogni volta che IL RUMENO ha stuprato LA ROMANA, anziché limitarsi a dire che UN UOMO ha stuprato UNA DONNA, non si sarebbe arrivati probabilmente a questi episodi.


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita. chi è che dovrebbe meritarlo? o meglio, chi è che non lo sta meritando...


sai ora si innescano polemiche...
io non ho mai avuto niente contro nessuno, sono una ragazza tranquilla e solare ma ora sono incazzata nera. Incazzata con chi crede di trovare qui il paese del bengodi, incazzata con chi fa credere a queste persone che qui tutto o quasi sia concesso. Qui abbiamo già tantissima merda nostra io non ne voglio anche altra....esigo rispetto come persona e come donna in primis perchè mi è dovuto e secondo perchè me lo merito con i miei comportamenti corretti.
Mi sono spiegata almeno un pochino?


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dissento..
> l'ideale sarebbe non dare notizia, che le forze dell'ordine facciano il loro lavoro cercando questi (e gli altri) pezzi di merda, senza l'intromissione della stampa. sarebbe tutto più semplice. e se le altre varie notizie non fossero state date, se non fosse stato amplificato ogni volta che IL RUMENO ha stuprato LA ROMANA, anziché limitarsi a dire che UN UOMO ha stuprato UNA DONNA, non si sarebbe arrivati probabilmente a questi episodi.


concordo al 100%. non mi frega un cavolo della cittadinanza ma del crimine che è stato commesso. e chiunque sia stato, da qualunque parte del mondo provenge deve essere punito in modo da non poterlo rifare (fisicamente)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sai ora si innescano polemiche...
> io non ho mai avuto niente contro nessuno, sono una ragazza tranquilla e solare ma ora sono incazzata nera. Incazzata con chi crede di trovare qui il paese del bengodi, incazzata con chi fa credere a queste persone che qui tutto o quasi sia concesso. Qui abbiamo già tantissima merda nostra io non ne voglio anche altra....esigo rispetto come persona e come donna in primis perchè mi è dovuto e secondo perchè me lo merito con i miei comportamenti corretti.
> Mi sono spiegata almeno un pochino?


sì. ti sei spiegata. gli stranieri devono rispettare il paese che li ospita. *peccato che si parli solo di quelli che non lo fanno*.
confermo che la stampa avvelena ulteriormente, gratuitamente e inutilmente gli animi.

aggiungo. per un attimo mi sono sentita in imbarazzo per questo episodio, accaduto in sardegna ad opera - presumibilmente - di sardi. è stata una sensazione sparita subito. QUELLI non sono I sardi. Così come quelli che stuprano, non sono I rumeni.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì. ti sei spiegata. gli stranieri devono rispettare il paese che li ospita. *peccato che si parli solo di quelli che non lo fanno*.
> confermo che la stampa avvelena ulteriormente, gratuitamente e inutilmente gli animi.
> 
> aggiungo. per un attimo mi sono sentita in imbarazzo per questo episodio, accaduto in sardegna ad opera - presumibilmente - di sardi. è stata una sensazione sparita subito. QUELLI non sono I sardi. Così come quelli che stuprano, non sono I rumeni.


 

....comunque....ne approfitto per dirvi giusto un paio di cose che possono dare una luce diversa...
...primo...certo che gli stranieri devono rispettare il paese che li ospita...ma...come può un figlio rispettare il padre se questi è costantemente incoerente, leggero, retorico e spesso incapace...?
...ovvero...come può uno stato farsi rispettare se non ha nelle proprie mani gli strumenti per punire chi non rispetta e per ingenerare quindi timore ed attenzione nei comportamenti da adottare...?
...fortunatamente c'è una proposta tra il governo italiano e quello rumeno, che sta trovando attuazione....essa prevede che, come credo sia indispensabile, se il cittadino rumeno commette in italia crimini riconosciuti dall'ordinamento giuridico rumeno, egli dopo la condanna sarà immediatamente rimpatriato e LA PENA DOVRà ESSERE SCONTATA IN UN ISTITUTO CARCERARIO RUMENO...
...ora...per chi fosse profano all'argomento, la cosa che vale esser sottolineata è che in romania la percentuale di crimini quali il furto...lo stupro...la rapina...ed in generale dei crimini violenti è bassa (decisamente di molto, rispetto alla media europea)....
...questo accade perchè l'effetto deterrente costituito dalla pena irrogata è molto elevato...poichè non vi sono che pochi e sporadici strumenti giuridici per accorciare i tempi di carcerazione...per chiedere indulti e grazie varie...per quello che da noi trova il nome di sconto per buona condotta...
...tradotto...se uno viene condannato a tredici anni per stupro...esce dopo tredici anni....non dopo due...
..quindi...uno ci pensa...due volte...o va via...in un posto dove il sistema sia ribaltato...tipo...andiamo a caso...l'Italia....

...ora...forse, invece di fare del gretto sesazionalismo su quanto succede....sul problema sicurezza...le istituzioni dovrebbero fare pubblica ammenda...e mettere mani a fondo nel sistema dell'irrogazione delle pene e della loro successiva esecuzione...e coordinare la normativa relativa all'immigrazione con quella penale criminale...

....ciò che avviene al buio della notte difficilmente avviene anche alla luce del sole...checchè spesso ce lo vogliano far credere....


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì. ti sei spiegata. gli stranieri devono rispettare il paese che li ospita. *peccato che si parli solo di quelli che non lo fanno*.
> confermo che la stampa avvelena ulteriormente, gratuitamente e inutilmente gli animi.
> 
> aggiungo. per un attimo mi sono sentita in imbarazzo per questo episodio, accaduto in sardegna ad opera - presumibilmente - di sardi. è stata una sensazione sparita subito. QUELLI non sono I sardi. Così come quelli che stuprano, non sono I rumeni.


 vivi nelle favole a mio avviso
x la cronaca uno dei 2 rumeni che ha stuprato quella povera ragazza a roma aveva un provvedimento d'espulsione NON CONFERMATO da un giudice di Bologna
ogni altro commento in merito penso sia superfluo
i popoli dell'est hanno disprezzo x le donne....chiaro che non tutti ci mancherebbe ne conosco tanti di ragazzi rumeni in gamba....pero facciamo un semplice calcolo statistico
prendi 50 rumeni che vivono nelle baracche quanti sono cosi' e quanti cosa'??
prendi 50 italiani che hanno una vita normale vedi sopra
e fa un p'o le conclusioni
poi a tutti coloro che trovano le giustificazioni psicologiche x tali nefandezze (ma poverini sono poveri,vivono da emarginati ecc ecc ecc) dico solo che mi fanno una gran pena
consiglio la tessera dei radicali che non trovano di meglio da fare che andare a trovare in carcere i rumeni responsabili dell'altro stupro
quello di guidonia


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> vivi nelle favole a mio avviso
> x la cronaca uno dei 2 rumeni che ha stuprato quella povera ragazza a roma aveva un provvedimento d'espulsione NON CONFERMATO da un giudice di Bologna
> ogni altro commento in merito penso sia superfluo
> i popoli dell'est hanno disprezzo x le donne....chiaro che non tutti ci mancherebbe ne conosco tanti di ragazzi rumeni in gamba....pero facciamo un semplice calcolo statistico
> ...


 
...mmm...credo che per onestà intellettuale non si dovrebbe generalizzare...


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...mmm...credo che per onestà intellettuale non si dovrebbe generalizzare...


 mai detto che il 100% dei rumeni siano cosi
xro si tratta di un semplice calcolo statistico
x me nn e' razzismo
dato che ho amici rumeni
se fossi davvero razzista li terrei alla larga a prescindere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> vivi nelle favole a mio avviso
> x la cronaca uno dei 2 rumeni che ha stuprato quella povera ragazza a roma aveva un provvedimento d'espulsione NON CONFERMATO da un giudice di Bologna
> ogni altro commento in merito penso sia superfluo
> i popoli dell'est hanno disprezzo x le donne....chiaro che non tutti ci mancherebbe ne conosco tanti di ragazzi rumeni in gamba....pero facciamo un semplice calcolo statistico
> ...


alexantro non iniziare a fare un pappone di ciò che scrivono gli altri per arrivare poi alle tue belle conclusioni. nessuno qua sta giustificando in alcuna maniera, le brutalità compiute dai vari rumeni. ma non giustifico neanche quelle degli 8 sardi.
è chiaro?


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> alexantro non iniziare a fare un pappone di ciò che scrivono gli altri per arrivare poi alle tue belle conclusioni. nessuno qua sta giustificando in alcuna maniera, le brutalità compiute dai vari rumeni. ma non giustifico neanche quelle degli 8 sardi.
> è chiaro?


 veramente i papponi qua li fa qualcun altro....non di certo io
che mi reputo tollerante e di ampie vedute


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> veramente i papponi qua li fa qualcun altro....non di certo io
> che mi reputo tollerante e di ampie vedute


abbiamo un diverso concetto di tolleranza.


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....comunque....ne approfitto per dirvi giusto un paio di cose che possono dare una luce diversa...
> ...primo...certo che gli stranieri devono rispettare il paese che li ospita...ma...come può un figlio rispettare il padre se questi è costantemente incoerente, leggero, retorico e spesso incapace...?
> ...ovvero...come può uno stato farsi rispettare se non ha nelle proprie mani gli strumenti per punire chi non rispetta e per ingenerare quindi timore ed attenzione nei comportamenti da adottare...?
> ...fortunatamente c'è una proposta tra il governo italiano e quello rumeno, che sta trovando attuazione....essa prevede che, come credo sia indispensabile, *se il cittadino rumeno commette in italia crimini riconosciuti dall'ordinamento giuridico rumeno, egli dopo la condanna sarà immediatamente rimpatriato e LA PENA DOVRà ESSERE SCONTATA IN UN ISTITUTO CARCERARIO RUMENO...*
> ...


sono d'accordo x 2 motivi:
1) non pesano sul nostro bilancio
2) almeno pagano


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> abbiamo un diverso concetto di tolleranza.


 riusciro' ad andare avanti ugualmente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> riusciro' ad andare avanti ugualmente


precisazione inutile: sarebbe grave il contrario.


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> precisazione inutile: sarebbe grave il contrario.


 precisazione utile
cogli poco l'ironia
bye


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Febbraio 2009)

L'intolleranza è data dalla sensazione di abbandono da parte delle istituzioni, e da questo nascono tanto le reazioni "soft" come le ronde, quanto i violenti eventi sardi, e molti altri. Un buon principio penso proprio sia quello dell'accordo Italia-Romania riguardo alla detenzione, ma è deprimente doverne dedurre che l'Italia non sia capace di tener pulita casa propria, a prescindere dall'etnia del reo.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'intolleranza è data dalla sensazione di abbandono da parte delle istituzioni, e da questo nascono tanto le reazioni "soft" come le ronde, quanto i violenti eventi sardi, e molti altri. Un buon principio penso proprio sia quello dell'accordo Italia-Romania riguardo alla detenzione, *ma è deprimente doverne dedurre che l'Italia non sia capace di tener pulita casa propria, a prescindere dall'etnia del reo*.


 Hai centrato il vero problema. L'etnia non conta nulla, infatti. La cosa grave è che qualunque delinquente in questo paese ha ottime probabilità di farla franca.


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai centrato il vero problema. L'etnia non conta nulla, infatti. La cosa grave è che qualunque delinquente in questo paese ha ottime probabilità di farla franca.


 giusto
e' x questo che molti delinquenti non italiani scelgono appunto l'italia....
dopo delinquenti nostri + delinquenti loro fa un p'o i conti di cosa viene fuori


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> giusto
> *e' x questo che molti delinquenti non italiani scelgono appunto l'italia*....
> dopo delinquenti nostri + delinquenti loro fa un p'o i conti di cosa viene fuori


 Su questo concordo con te.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai centrato il vero problema. L'etnia non conta nulla, infatti. La cosa grave è che qualunque delinquente in questo paese ha ottime probabilità di farla franca.


 

...ipse dixit....vedi sopra, infatti....eh eh eh


----------



## brugola (19 Febbraio 2009)

cmq secondo me l'integrazione è impossibile.
per un sacco di motivi.
probabilmente uno dei quali è che non vogliamo integrarci.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq secondo me l'integrazione è impossibile.
> per un sacco di motivi.
> *probabilmente uno dei quali è che non vogliamo integrarci*.


 esatto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq secondo me l'integrazione è impossibile.
> per un sacco di motivi.
> *probabilmente uno dei quali è che non vogliamo integrarci*.


ti secca se te l'appoggio?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti secca se te l'appoggio?


 

...non  credo sia che non vogliamo integrarci...credo che il problema consista nel fatto che non sappiamo farlo....costa impegno, mentale, prima di tutto...e scendere a compromessi con la propria natura..le proprie convinzioni...e la propria formazione...
...integrarsi vuol dire mettere in discussione noi stessi...e la maggior parte rifiuta di farlo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Febbraio 2009)

Credo che la voglia di integrare gli immigrati ci sia, ma la difficoltà non sta tanto nell'accettare la presenza ed il rapporto con culture diverse, quanto il doversi fare carico di un atteggiamento di invadenza da parte di coloro che, spinti dalla necessità, illusi dai furbi e/o sobillati dai leader religiosi, arrivano in un paese convinti di colonizzarlo e trasformarlo a proprio piacere. Se si trovassero in uno stato forte e capace di fare pulizia, a poco a poco l'integrazione si realizzerebbe e li vedrebbe accolti serenamente. In un paese dove ad esempio (dichiarato apertamente da rumeni intervistati) si viene consapevoli della pressochè totale impunità, l'integrazione trova eccessivo ostacolo contro la paura di chi in quel paese già ci vive e si sente indifeso.


----------



## brugola (19 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...non credo sia che non vogliamo integrarci...credo che il problema consista nel fatto che non sappiamo farlo....costa impegno, mentale, prima di tutto...e scendere a compromessi con la propria natura..le proprie convinzioni...e la propria formazione...
> ...integrarsi vuol dire mettere in discussione noi stessi...e la maggior parte rifiuta di farlo...


io ci ho pensato a lungo.
e ho deciso che dell'integrazione non me ne frega una fava.
faccio già fatica a integrarmi con me stessa, figurati con altri


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ci ho pensato a lungo.
> e ho deciso che dell'integrazione non me ne frega una fava.
> faccio già fatica a integrarmi con me stessa, figurati con altri


 
...e questo, brugola, rientra in pieno nel libero arbitrio di ognuno di noi...ciascuno può scegliere...
...fatto sta, però, che comunque l'evoluzione sociale e dei rapporti è nettamente indirizzata verso quella direzione....
...credo, ma questo è il mio pensiero, che integrazione sia anche arricchire noi di qualcosa che prima non c'era...il confronto positivo è sempre fonte di ricchezza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dissento..
> l'ideale sarebbe non dare notizia, che le forze dell'ordine facciano il loro lavoro cercando questi (e gli altri) pezzi di merda, senza l'intromissione della stampa. sarebbe tutto più semplice. e se le altre varie notizie non fossero state date, se non fosse stato amplificato ogni volta che IL RUMENO ha stuprato LA ROMANA, anziché limitarsi a dire che UN UOMO ha stuprato UNA DONNA, non si sarebbe arrivati probabilmente a questi episodi.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì. ti sei spiegata. gli stranieri devono rispettare il paese che li ospita. *peccato che si parli solo di quelli che non lo fanno*.
> confermo che la stampa avvelena ulteriormente, gratuitamente e inutilmente gli animi.
> 
> aggiungo. per un attimo mi sono sentita in imbarazzo per questo episodio, accaduto in sardegna ad opera - presumibilmente - di sardi. è stata una sensazione sparita subito. QUELLI non sono I sardi. Così come quelli che stuprano, non sono I rumeni.


















Come si è sviluppato il thread spiega perché c'è chi può aver pensato che fosse meglio non discuterne


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2009)

Agelo, un giorno tu hai scritto che si parla solo delle sentenze ingiuste e mai di quelle giuste, allora mi sono scordata di rispondere, lo faccio ora. Quello, a mio avviso, dovrebbe essere la norma!!! La norma è comportarsi bene lo sdegno scaturisce da chi non lo fa. Se mio figlio prende 10 a scuola gli faccio i complimenti....se prende 6 penso che abbia fatto solo il suo lavoro....se prende 4 mi incazzo a bestia


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo che la voglia di integrare gli immigrati ci sia, ma la difficoltà non sta tanto nell'accettare la presenza ed il rapporto con culture diverse, quanto il doversi fare carico di un atteggiamento di invadenza da parte di coloro che, spinti dalla necessità, illusi dai furbi e/o sobillati dai leader religiosi, arrivano in un paese convinti di colonizzarlo e trasformarlo a proprio piacere. Se si trovassero in uno stato forte e capace di fare pulizia, a poco a poco l'integrazione si realizzerebbe e li vedrebbe accolti serenamente. In un paese dove ad esempio (dichiarato apertamente da rumeni intervistati) si viene consapevoli della pressochè totale impunità, l'integrazione trova eccessivo ostacolo contro la paura di chi in quel paese già ci vive e si sente indifeso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Agelo, un giorno tu hai scritto che si parla solo delle sentenze ingiuste e mai di quelle giuste, allora mi sono scordata di rispondere, lo faccio ora. Quello, a mio avviso, dovrebbe essere la norma!!! La norma è comportarsi bene lo sdegno scaturisce da chi non lo fa. Se mio figlio prende 10 a scuola gli faccio i complimenti....se prende 6 penso che abbia fatto solo il suo lavoro....se prende 4 mi incazzo a bestia



se tuo figlio prendesse 4 a scuola, non significherebbe che tutti gli studenti non hanno voglia di studiare.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

Bah...io non è che capisca tanto il senso dell'integrazione.
Non ho mai pensato di "dovermi" integrare con un gruppo. Io sono un singolo, non un gruppo.
l'integrazione, se proprio la vogliamo chiamare così, e preservare un termine che per me è vuoto, avviene naturalmente.
Faccio un esempio, spero di spiegarmi e di non essere equivocata: una delle mie migliori amiche è rumena. E non è una immigrata di lusso: fa le pulizie, nonostante nel suo paese abbia conseguito un buon titolo di studio. Io non mi sono integrata con lei, nè lei con me. Ci siamo conosciute, ci siamo trovate d'accordo su molte cose, siamo diventate amiche. Nessuno dimentica che non proveniamo nè dallo stesso paese, nè dallo stesso contesto economico, eppure non siamo così incompatibili; diverse, ma non incompatibili.
In classe di mia figlia c'è un bimbo rumeno (non proviene dai campi nomadi e i suoi genitori lavorano, non delinquono); è uno scolaro al pari degli altri. Mia figlia non ha mai paerlato di lui in termini diversi rispetto ad altri.
Questa è integrazione? Non vedo la difficoltà. Parlo di rumeni, ma potrei parlare di altre etnìe.
Non parlo dei delinquenti, che per me sono delinquenti e basta. Non hanno razza, nè cultura. Con questi non è possibile andare d'accordo, mi pare evidente.
Io non voglio "integrarmi" con il delinquente. Qualunque sia il suo idioma.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se tuo figlio prendesse 4 a scuola, non significherebbe che tutti gli studenti non hanno voglia di studiare.


 no di certo
pero parafrasando questo ragionamento diciamo che i 4 a scuola in questo caso stanno diventando un p'o troppi


----------



## Old velistasolitario (20 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Bah...io non è che capisca tanto il senso dell'integrazione.
> Non ho mai pensato di "dovermi" integrare con un gruppo. Io sono un singolo, non un gruppo.
> l'integrazione, se proprio la vogliamo chiamare così, e preservare un termine che per me è vuoto, avviene naturalmente.
> Faccio un esempio, spero di spiegarmi e di non essere equivocata: una delle mie migliori amiche è rumena. E non è una immigrata di lusso: fa le pulizie, nonostante nel suo paese abbia conseguito un buon titolo di studio. Io non mi sono integrata con lei, nè lei con me. Ci siamo conosciute, ci siamo trovate d'accordo su molte cose, siamo diventate amiche. Nessuno dimentica che non proveniamo nè dallo stesso paese, nè dallo stesso contesto economico, eppure non siamo così incompatibili; diverse, ma non incompatibili.
> ...


 
...alla fine...è proprio questa, l'integrazione....


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> In classe di mia figlia c'è un bimbo rumeno (non proviene dai campi nomadi e i suoi genitori lavorano, non delinquono); è uno scolaro al pari degli altri. .


 anche qua c'e' da specificare
i rumeni non sono rom...ci sta una bella differenza
anzi i miei amici rumeni mi hanno spiegato che se li paragoni ai rom si offendono pesantemente......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no di certo
> pero parafrasando questo ragionamento diciamo che i 4 a scuola in questo caso stanno diventando un p'o troppi


ma guarda che su questo ti dò ragione al 100%, ma non è questo il nocciolo del discorso, mi pare. evitiamo fraintendimenti: non è questo in questo scambio di post. se in una classe ci sono 10 alunni su 25 che non han voglia di studiare, non boccio tutta la classe... mi spiego?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche qua c'e' da specificare
> i rumeni non sono rom...ci sta una bella differenza
> anzi i miei amici rumeni mi hanno spiegato che se li paragoni ai rom si offendono pesantemente......


ci sono i rumeni rom.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci sono i rumeni rom.


 se e' x questo ci sono anche gli italiani rom
ma rappresentano una minoranza ristretta rispetto a tutto il popolo italiano....ergo non puoi dire italiano=rom
stesso discorso x i rumeni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se e' x questo ci sono anche gli italiani rom
> ma rappresentano una minoranza ristretta rispetto a tutto il popolo italiano....ergo non puoi dire italiano=rom
> stesso discorso x i rumeni


non l'ho detto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non l'ho detto.


 lo so che non l'hai detto
parlavo in generale xche spesso si tende a confondore rumeno con rom


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lo so che non l'hai detto
> parlavo in generale xche spesso si tende a confondore rumeno con rom


 
in effetti sì, capita spesso.
come capita di confondere un rumeno con *lo* stupratore.


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti sì, capita spesso.
> come capita di confondere un rumeno con *lo* stupratore.


si ma non in questi ultimi casi mi pare...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti sì, capita spesso.
> come capita di confondere un rumeno con *lo* stupratore.


 bah io nn confondo
dico solo che statisticamente ci sono piu rumeni che italiani che fanno di quelle cose
anche xche in quei paesi il concetto di donna e' un p'o' diciamo particolare
basta informarsi.....non si tratta dir azzismo ma semplice dato di fatto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> bah io nn confondo
> dico solo che statisticamente ci sono piu rumeni che italiani che fanno di quelle cose
> *anche xche in quei paesi il concetto di donna e' un p'o' diciamo particolare*
> basta informarsi.....non si tratta dir azzismo ma semplice dato di fatto


in che senso?
ho amici rumeni e ucraini, non mi sembra che il loro concetto di donna sia troppo differente dal "nostro".
che siano stati contagiati da kenwood?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma non in questi ultimi casi mi pare...


come no?
anche oggi è stato aggredito un gruppo di rumeni (rom). una simpatica missione punitiva. perché l'han fatto, se non per questo motivo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in che senso?
> ho amici rumeni e ucraini, non mi sembra che il loro concetto di donna sia troppo differente dal "nostro".
> che siano stati contagiati da kenwood?


 come in italia c'e' la cultura del "fare i furbetti"
ma non e' che noi italiani siamo tutti truffaldini . x carita'...semplicemente siamo piu propensi a fare i furbetti (parlando in generale) rispetto al popolo svedese o finlandese (tanto x fare un esempio)
stessa cosa x i popoli dell'est x quelle cosuccie li'


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come no?
> anche oggi è stato aggredito un gruppo di rumeni (rom). una simpatica missione punitiva. perché l'han fatto, se non per questo motivo?


ma gli stupratori degli ultimi fatti sono o non sono rumeni?
(chiaro che non condivido la missione è una domanda )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come in italia c'e' la cultura del "fare i furbetti"
> ma non e' che noi italiani siamo tutti truffaldini . x carita'...semplicemente siamo piu propensi a fare i furbetti (parlando in generale) rispetto al popolo svedese o finlandese (tanto x fare un esempio)
> stessa cosa x i popoli dell'est x quelle cosuccie li'


non ti ho capito


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ti ho capito


 fa niente
ci ho provato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma gli stupratori degli ultimi fatti sono o non sono rumeni?
> (chiaro che non condivido la missione è una domanda )


quelli della 14 enne parrebbe di sì. e parrebbe anche che siano collegati alla signora stuprata alla fermata del pullman (se non sto facendo confusione). poi c'è stato l'italiano che ha stuprato la straniera. l'italiano che ha stuprato la figlia.


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come in italia c'e' la cultura del "fare i furbetti"
> ma non e' che noi italiani siamo tutti truffaldini . x carita'...semplicemente siamo piu propensi a fare i furbetti (parlando in generale) rispetto al popolo svedese o finlandese (tanto x fare un esempio)
> stessa cosa x i popoli dell'est x quelle cosuccie li'


sei troppo gentile...
comunque ogni popolo ha le sue peculiarità..sia nel bene che nel male e negarle è ridicolo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come in italia c'e' la cultura del "fare i furbetti"
> ma non e' che noi italiani siamo tutti truffaldini . x carita'...semplicemente siamo piu propensi a fare i furbetti (parlando in generale) rispetto al popolo svedese o finlandese (tanto x fare un esempio)
> stessa cosa x i popoli dell'est x quelle cosuccie li'





Brugola ha detto:


> sei troppo gentile...
> comunque ogni popolo ha le sue peculiarità..sia nel bene che nel male e negarle è ridicolo


 
ma allora sono l'unica cretina che non ha capito?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quali sono le cosucce lì e cosa c'entra con i fare i furbetti?


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora sono l'unica cretina che non ha capito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intende che noi italiani abbiamo la fama di fare i furbetti..
i francesi che so di essere arroganti..
gli svedesi di essere molto disinvolti..
hai capito racchia?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale
parlavo di caratteristiche di certi popoli
gli inglesi hanno la puzza sotto il naso (e' verissimo)
gli italiano sono furbetti (e' verissimo)
certi popoli dell'est hanno una visione distorte x quel che concerne la figura della donna (e' verissimo)
punto


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma gli stupratori degli ultimi fatti sono o non sono rumeni?
> (chiaro che non condivido la missione è una domanda )


Quelli di cui si parla da una settimana sono rumeni. 
Lo stupro ai danni dell'adolescente di Bologna mi pare fosse ad operadi un  nord africano.
A Gennaio a Frosinone un italiano ha stuprato una rumena. E' ai domiciliari
La notte di capodanno a Roma, presso la Fiera mi pare, un italiano di"buona famiglia", ai domiciliari perchè considerato non pericoloso, ha stuprato una ragazza italiana sua coetanea, mentre si recava al bagno.
Insomma....il triste elenco potrebbe continuare.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Alexantro*

Certi popoli dell'est non hanno una visione distorta...son semplicemente"DISTORTI"...e avendo delle leggi dure...vengono serenamente quì a villeggiare....!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

ma appunto
abbiamo gia tanti problemi con gli italiani che non sono dei santi
ci si mettono anche i rumeni e quelli dell'est europeo
cmq x certe caratteristiche tipo clonazione dei bancomat (io stesso mi sono visto 1500 eurini miei personali essere prelevati in un paesino della romania) o rapine in villa  non diciamo che ci sono anche tanti italiani che lo fanno
x cortesia


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Alexantro*

Adesso arriva lo scienziato di turno che ti dirà che la colpa è della polizia...che non presidia ogni bancomat.....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> angelodelmale
> parlavo di caratteristiche di certi popoli
> gli inglesi hanno la puzza sotto il naso (e' verissimo)
> gli italiano sono furbetti (e' verissimo)
> ...


ah ok, ora ho capito.
la mia domanda (in origine) era però quale fosse la sua loro visione della figura femminile, dato che non la conosco.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Zia*

Per loro la donna è un essere inferiore....in tutti i sensi....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per loro la donna è un essere inferiore....in tutti i sensi....!!


esagerato...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah ok, ora ho capito.
> la mia domanda (in origine) era però quale fosse la sua loro visione della figura femminile, dato che non la conosco.


 un oggetto da possedere 
in che modo non importa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> un oggetto da possedere
> in che modo non importa


non saranno tutti così.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non saranno tutti così.


 ovviamente no come noi italiani non siamo tutti furbetti
se hai amiche rumene prova a chiedere un p'o' cosa pensano degli uomini del loro paese


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Alexantro*

Infatti...è proprio come diciamo noi.....!!


----------



## Old velistasolitario (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ovviamente no come noi italiani non siamo tutti furbetti
> se hai amiche rumene prova a chiedere un p'o' cosa pensano degli uomini del loro paese


 
...già...su questo mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo....diciamo che la gestione del rapporto di coppia è decisamente sbilanciata...e spesso l'uso delle mani è una costante....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche qua c'e' da specificare
> i rumeni non sono rom...ci sta una bella differenza
> anzi i miei amici rumeni mi hanno spiegato che se li paragoni ai rom si offendono pesantemente......


Anch'io mi offendo se mi accomunano a certi italiani ...singoli o "associazioni" ...ma non per una provenienza geografica...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ovviamente no come noi italiani non siamo tutti furbetti
> se hai amiche rumene prova a chiedere un p'o' cosa pensano degli uomini del loro paese


qualcuna ne parla bene e qualcuna ne parla male (prova a chiedere a un'italiana se parla solo bene degli italiani. ovviamente l'idea che ognuno si fa, si basa sulle precedenti esperienze; quindi si parla delle precedenti esperienze appunto e non della totalità della nazione).
la maggiorparte delle lamentele riguardano la sfera sessuale (per inciso, la lamentela che ho sempre sentito è "voglio sesso orale, ma non lo fanno")


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se e' x questo ci sono anche gli italiani rom
> ma rappresentano una minoranza ristretta rispetto a tutto il popolo italiano....ergo non puoi dire italiano=rom
> stesso discorso x i rumeni


 Gli italiani sono prevaletemente sinti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io mi offendo se mi accomunano a certi italiani ...singoli o "associazioni" ...ma per una provenienza geografica...


 io quando vado all'estero e vedo la pessima reputazione degli italiani mi sento dispiaciuto ma non offeso
d'altronde se si comportano male non ci posso far niente ma semplicemente mi vergogno da italiano


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Alexantro*

Io ogni giorno che passa mi vergogno sempre più di esser italiano....e la pessima reputazione che abbiamo....la meritiamo...!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma gli stupratori degli ultimi fatti sono o non sono rumeni?
> (chiaro che non condivido la missione è una domanda )


Chi comanda la realtà virtuale, ti dipinge la realtà reale. Sta a te scappare, e controllare.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi comanda la realtà virtuale, ti dipinge la realtà reale. Sta a te scappare, e controllare.


 ah quindi gli stupratori di primavalle sono in realta' del trentino alto adige
ho capito


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah quindi gli stupratori di primavalle sono in realta' del trentino alto adige
> *ho capito*


 Dal commento, mi sa proprio di no..


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*........*

Usciamo dall'equivoco:Abbiam già i nostri bei problemi con certi italiani...che proprio non abbiam bisogno di etnie dell'est che ne creano altri....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah quindi gli stupratori di primavalle sono in realta' del trentino alto adige
> ho capito


vedi come scatti?
non voleva certo dire questo!
non puoi negare che la notizia dello stupro (la rapina, l'omicidio, l'incidente stradale) ad opera di un extracomunitario abbia una risonanza diversa


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vedi come scatti?
> non voleva certo dire questo!
> non puoi negare che la notizia dello stupro (la rapina, l'omicidio, l'incidente stradale) ad opera di un extracomunitario abbia una risonanza diversa


 quello sicuramente
pero' il problema stranieri in italia c'e' e' innegabile
toglietevi il paraocchi
l'italia non e' in grado di accogliere tutta questa gente


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Angelo*

Credo che se orino dentro casa mia ha una rilevanza...se vengo a casa tua ne ha un 'altra non pensi?


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Quelli di cui si parla da una settimana sono rumeni.
> Lo stupro ai danni dell'adolescente di Bologna mi pare fosse ad operadi un nord africano.
> A Gennaio a Frosinone un italiano ha stuprato una rumena. E' ai domiciliari
> La notte di capodanno a Roma, presso la Fiera mi pare, un italiano di"buona famiglia", ai domiciliari perchè considerato non pericoloso, ha stuprato una ragazza italiana sua coetanea, mentre si recava al bagno.
> Insomma....il triste elenco potrebbe continuare.


bestie senza nazionalità ma con il filo conduttore della violenza.e questa va condannata a prescindere dalla razza
ognuno ha le sue mele marce e non è guardando quelle degli altri che si bonifica l'intero frutteto
abbiamo trasmesso la metafora del giorno

mettere un paio di virgole qua e là


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Usciamo dall'equivoco:Abbiam già i nostri bei problemi con certi italiani...che proprio non abbiam bisogno di etnie dell'est che ne creano altri....!!


allora costruiamo un bel muro lungo i confini italiani. una bella flotta attorno alle coste sarde e siciliane, e guai a chi cazzo cerca di avvicinarsi.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Usciamo dall'equivoco:Abbiam già i nostri bei problemi con certi italiani...che proprio non abbiam bisogno di etnie dell'est che ne creano altri....!!


Ecco... però se si parla di questo, intanto bisognerebbe capire perchè e chi li ha voluti comunitari. Perchè in parecchi neanche sanno che i romeni sono cittadini dell'Unione, con tutti i diritti di libero movimento che ciò comporta.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*.........*

Se il nostro fruttetto marcisce ogni giorno di più non credo sia il caso...di prendere marciume altrove...così difficile da capire?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quello sicuramente
> pero' il problema stranieri in italia c'e' e' innegabile
> toglietevi il paraocchi
> *l'italia non e' in grado di accogliere tutta questa gente*


questo non lo discuto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora costruiamo un bel muro lungo i confini italiani. una bella flotta attorno alle coste sarde e siciliane, e guai a chi cazzo cerca di avvicinarsi.


 basterebbe fare entrare quelli che sei in grado di sistemare......
non e' cosi difficile


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora costruiamo un bel muro lungo i confini italiani. *una bella flotta attorno alle coste sarde* e siciliane, e guai a chi cazzo cerca di avvicinarsi.


 Un'altra???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che se orino dentro casa mia ha una rilevanza...se vengo a casa tua ne ha un 'altra non pensi?


l'italia non è (solo) casa tua.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*M:M*

Appunto.....mi trovi d'accordo....resta il fatto che vengono qui...come mai?Perchè qui non son perseguibile..ed il risschio vale la candela....purtroppo...e non va bene...per nulla!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Angelo*

Appunto...altro errore...l'italia è casa mia....e se sei per bene ti ospito...se no...fuori a calci nel sedere...!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

qualcuno si e' mai chiesto xche albanesi e rumeni optano x l'italia e non x la piu vicina grecia?
non rispondete xche c'e' piu benessere x favore


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.....mi trovi d'accordo....resta il fatto che vengono qui...come mai?Perchè qui non son perseguibile..ed il risschio vale la candela....purtroppo...e non va bene...per nulla!!!


 In troppi nel mondo sanno che l'Italia è il paese col maggior numero di leggi ed il minor numero di puniti. Dal capitano con la bandana fino all'ultimo dei ladri di polli... la voce si è sparsa...


----------



## Old Angel (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto...altro errore...l'italia è casa mia....e se sei per bene ti ospito...se no...fuori a calci nel sedere...!!


Esatto non esiste che un pregiudicato tra l'altro ospite se ne vada in giro tranquillo.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un'altra???


 

....ma.....una riflessione su come è stata l'emigrazione italiana negli stati uniti tra fine ottocento e primi novecento....potrebbe risultare utile....
...quaranta giorni confinati a Ellis Island...tanto per cominciare....sotto gli spruzzini disinfettanti giornalieri degli ospiti yankee....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un'altra???


una? tantiiiiissime. da stintino a capospartivento, da calacipolla a santa teresa di gallura , senza interruzione.
non ce ne sarà più per nessuno


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*M:m*

Ok....non possiam andare avanti così....la gente si stà stufando...e sinceramente hanno ragione....andrà sempre peggio....!!Poi c'è sempre il PROFESSORONE di turno...che inveisce contro le forze dell'ordine....o quello che si batte per difendere i diritti di queste bestie....!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....ma.....una riflessione su come è stata l'emigrazione italiana negli stati uniti tra fine ottocento e primi novecento....potrebbe risultare utile....
> ...*quaranta giorni confinati a Ellis Island...tanto per cominciare....sotto gli spruzzini disinfettanti giornalieri degli ospiti yankee*....


Se solo avessero immaginato cosa avremmo combinato in seguito, invece degli spruzzini avrebbero usato i lanciafiamme...


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Angel*

IL vero problema siamo noi....il nostro lassismo,il nostro perbenismo,il nostro sofismo.....ragazzi è tardi per le parole ed i buoni propositi...è tardi!!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

il problema e' che i professorini tolleranti sono tali finche non sperimentano il problema sulla propria pelle...dopo fanno presto a cambiare idea
ne conosco diversi
basti vedere quei paesini della lombardia dove alle ultime elezioni ci sono stati un sacco di elettori che sono passati da rifondazione alla lega nord......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certi popoli dell'est non hanno una visione distorta...son semplicemente"DISTORTI"...e avendo delle leggi dure...vengono serenamente quì a villeggiare....!!!


 Certo che di italiani distorti non ne mancano.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok....non possiam andare avanti così....la gente si stà stufando...e sinceramente hanno ragione....andrà sempre peggio....!!Poi c'è sempre il PROFESSORONE di turno...che inveisce contro le forze dell'ordine....o quello che si batte per difendere i diritti di queste bestie....!!


Non c'è alcun rimedio, perchè i romeni violenti (e tutti gli altri, italiani e non) non sono la malattia, ma solo un sintomo.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se solo avessero immaginato cosa avremmo combinato in seguito, invece degli spruzzini avrebbero usato i lanciafiamme...


 

....moltimodi...attento...ora ti farò un'offerta che non potrai rifiutare....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io quando vado all'estero e vedo la pessima reputazione degli italiani mi sento dispiaciuto ma non offeso
> d'altronde se si comportano male non ci posso far niente ma semplicemente mi vergogno da italiano





oscuro ha detto:


> Io ogni giorno che passa mi vergogno sempre più di esser italiano....e la pessima reputazione che abbiamo....la meritiamo...!!


 Anch'io mi vergogno molto del razzismo sempre più accettato e proclamato e delle giustificazioni che si cerca di trovare per raid punitivi raccapriccianti.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....moltimodi...attento...ora ti farò un'offerta che non potrai rifiutare....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> IL vero problema siamo noi....il nostro lassismo,il nostro perbenismo,il nostro sofismo.....ragazzi è tardi per le parole ed i buoni propositi...è tardi!!!!


il vero problema siamo noi per quanto riguarda gli stranieri o la delinquenza in genere? le missioni punitive compiute dagli italiani in cosa rientrano? perbenismo?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 
...mmmm....quanto lo amo....eh eh eh.-......_Non venirmi a dire che sei innocente perchè è un insulto alla mia intelligenza e la cosa mi disturba molto… 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il vero problema siamo noi per quanto riguarda gli stranieri o la delinquenza in genere? *le missioni punitive compiute dagli italiani in cosa rientrano? perbenismo?*


NO, e' prevenzione ... prevenire e' meglio che curare


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...mmmm....quanto lo amo....eh eh eh.-......_*Non venirmi a dire che sei innocente perchè è un insulto alla mia intelligenza e la cosa mi disturba molto*…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 carletto carletto...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> carletto carletto...


 

.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....carletto carletto....?


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, e' prevenzione ... *prevenire e' meglio che curare*


 mica vero... dipende da com'è l'infermiera....


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 

....aaaahhhh.....era rizzi...grande...non mi ricordavo a chi la diceva, mickey.....


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*...........*

Se fossero distorti come me....certe etnie...non ci verrebbero neanche in italia....purtroppo ci son i dritti com PERSA...ed infatti son qui a far i loro comodi....eccoli:I teoremi fasulli dei nuovi educatori sociali....ma dove andremo a finire....!!


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

Ho capito. Persa, ma perchè hai vistato i permessi di soggiorno ai rumeni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Quando leggo certe cose qui sul forum, mi spiego i risultati delle elezioni.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*....*

Ma si....colpa delle forze dell'ordine..han votato loro per il centro destra....fortunatamente!!!!


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si....colpa delle forze dell'ordine..han votato loro per il centro destra....fortunatamente!!!!


 E ma si sono pentiti tutti da quando gli hanno tagliato gli straordinari.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Iris*

....Gli straordinari son stati tagliati da prima....e cmq...destra o sinistra eguali sono...!Siam d'accordo pure su questo....!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> ....Gli straordinari son stati tagliati da prima....e *cmq...destra o sinistra eguali sono...!*Siam d'accordo pure su questo....!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Marì*

Non esiste..più la destra ne la sinistra...son rimaste le idiologie.....!!DOvremmo vergognarci tutti noi..per questa classe politica....!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esiste..più la destra ne la sinistra...son rimaste le idiologie.....!!DOvremmo vergognarci tutti noi..per questa classe politica....!!


Al "nano" MAI lo votai.

Nipotino bello come stai?


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Marì*

Bene...un pò arrabbiato per questo sconcio che ci tocca vivere....e leggere!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene...un pò arrabbiato per questo sconcio che ci tocca vivere....e leggere!!


Capisco, poi tu lo vivi a pelle tutto sto casino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  immagino il disagio.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Non esiste*..*più la destra ne la sinistra*...son rimaste le idiologie.....!!DOvremmo vergognarci tutti noi..per questa classe politica....!!


In economia hanno politiche quasi identiche... sui temi etici la differenza c'è, ed è ancora netta. Basta guardare al caso Englaro.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*marì*

Credimi....l'assuefazione allo schifo....arriva subito...e ci si adegua per non morire ogni giorno di più....ci abituiamo a tutto...purtroppo!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Marì*

Però...pensandoci bene ad una cosa non mi son abituato:Ad i sofismi di qualche INTELLETTUALE in doppiopetto...che parla e straparla....creando confusione e disinformazione....!Meglio un delinquente almeno sai chi hai davanti!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però...pensandoci bene ad una cosa non mi son abituato:Ad i sofismi di qualche INTELLETTUALE in doppiopetto...che parla e straparla....creando confusione e disinformazione....!Meglio un delinquente almeno sai chi hai davanti!!


Bisogna saper scegliere ... cantava la Caselli ... no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,  forse mi sto sbagliando sul testo della canzone ... ma lo strutto penso che sia lo stesso

la TIBBU' insegna, a ciascuno i suoi gusti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIRoBwGDUB0


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però...pensandoci bene ad una cosa non mi son abituato:Ad i sofismi di qualche INTELLETTUALE in doppiopetto...che parla e straparla....creando confusione e disinformazione....!Meglio un delinquente almeno sai chi hai davanti!!


In genere ti prende alle spalle, il delinquente!!!!

O nessuno lo ha votato, ma vince le elezioni: è magico, lo psico nano. Non è solo un cabarettista battutaro molto divertente, è  anche un mago!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> In genere ti prende alle spalle, il delinquente!!!!
> 
> O nessuno lo ha votato, ma vince le elezioni: è magico, lo psico nano. Non è solo un cabarettista battutaro molto divertente, è anche un mago!!!


In tanti lo votano e poi si vergognano di dirlo... si evince anche dagli exit poll inattendibili, costantemente spostati a sinistra.


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

bhè ma scusate, non è che si pensi che berlusconi non lo voti nessuno.
ai suoi incontri c'è una marea di gente che lo inneggia e lo adora, quando va in giro fanno a gara per toccarlo come il messia..


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè ma scusate, non è che si pensi che berlusconi non lo voti nessuno.
> * ai suoi incontri c'è una marea di gente che lo inneggia e lo adora, quando va in giro fanno a gara per toccarlo come il messia..*



E' vero, sembra che tutti si vogliono ungere attraverso lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   pero' bisogna ammettere, i soli che lo schifono nel profondo sono i germi


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

speravo tanto che perdesse in sardegna
poi io manco lo sapevo che l'altro è il figlio del suo commercialista.
non ho parole


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

io non conosco nessuno che dice di adorarlo. Veramente....


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*..........*

Il delinquente una volta aveva un codice d'onore....c'era rispetto....non si toccavano donne e bambini....non si colpiva alle spalle...tu la tua strada, io la mia....oggi anche la delinquenza è cambiata....!Adesso questi disgraziati provenienti da fuori hanno soppiantato la nostra microcriminalità....con conseguenze disastrose....niente più codici,niente più rispetto....questi ti sparano o ti accoltellano per 30 euro....non hanno alcuna pietà...ne pietismo....!!La prostituzione è cosa loro,lo spaccio idem....son violenti e senza alcuno scrupolo....e le violenze delle quali son protagonisti rendono l'idea....!!Quello che molti non capiscono in primis PERSA e non è una novità...e che il canale comunicativo con queste persone non può lasciare spazio a sofismi,a strategie democratiche inopinate quanto inattuabili....la risposta deve essere forte...dura, intransigente....!!!Non mi spaventa...la barbarie di queste etnie,mi spaventa l'irresponsabilità,la superficialità nell'affrontare situazioni e dinamiche,mi spaventa il perbenismo ed il garantismo,il lassismo e la stupidità...di chi parla senza sapere....!!Quante donne dovranno esser violentate per capire che bisogna agire e duramente?


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

Ora mi sento più tranquilla. Approvato il decreto antistupro. Andatevi a leggere l'emendamento sulle ronde. Esilarante!


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Iris*

Son contento per te....ma non credo che basti...ne riparleremo...!!


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Febbraio 2009)

però che palle con sta storia di chiedere in giro chi si vota ... si inneggia a meglio un criminale fuori che un innocente dentro poi si taccia chi non proclama i suoi voti al mondo ...... 

il fatto che si vota in una cabina chiusa non dice nulla?


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In tanti lo votano e poi si vergognano di dirlo... si evince anche dagli exit poll inattendibili, costantemente spostati a sinistra.


Intanto lui dice


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

io non fumo
e non voto
a puttane non ci sono mai andato invece
non ho vizi in pratica


----------



## lale75 (20 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> io non conosco nessuno che dice di adorarlo. Veramente....


 
io sì e più di uno anche! sembrano tutti l'imitazione di Cornacchione


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

Quando qualcuno vuole aiutare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  veramente.


Da ansa.it la storia di Salvatore Paddeu che per scelta vive insieme ai nomadi e con i nomadi del campo di Tor di Quinto a Roma condivide parte della loro vita, aiutando i bambini a ritrovare una speranza. Una testimonianza di apertura di tolleranza in un momento di imbarbarimento civile e sociale. Vicino ai più deboli lontano dall'arroganza e dall'egoismo dei potenti.

http://video.google.it/videosearch?...nt=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=it&tab=wv#


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando qualcuno vuole aiutare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1^ ora borseggio sul tram
2^ ora bivaccamento in centro
3^ ora elemosina ai semafori con cartelli che informano di disgrazie familiari degli operanti
4^ ora lettura di mano con annuncio di morte imminente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2009)

A volte mi domando se certi nick trolleggiano o se certe stupidate le pensano davvero.
Basta guardare i dati del ministero degli interni.
Lo stesso Silvio è combattuto perché se da un lato vuole/deve aumentare la sensazione di insicurezza per far apparire efficiente e risolutivo il governo con provvedimenti "urgenti", dall'altro deve sottolineare che c'è stata una diminuzione dei delitti (compreso lo stupro) per evidenziare l'efficienza dei provvedimenti già presi e l'apprezzabile opera dei suoi sindaci, primo fra tutti Alemanno.
Infatti il discorso con cui ha annunciato il degreto di oggi era decisamente contraddittorio e giustificava l'urgenza con la percezione d'insicurezza ... con quali mezzi di comunicazion e da chi creata nell'opinione pubblica?


----------

